#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Oorlog of geen oorlog discriminatie gaat door

## Oiseau

https://www.infomigrants.net/en/post...inian-refugees

----------


## Oiseau

https://m.timesofindia.com/viral-new...w/89897799.cms

----------


## Oiseau

https://mobile.twitter.com/Damilare_...2%2Fframe.html

----------


## Revisor

Hespress International

*Moroccans fleeing Ukraine are being denied at Polish border crossings alongside other African expats*

 

 Khouloud HASKOURI Monday 28 February 2022 - 15:00 

Since the initial Russian offensive on neighboring Ukraine, hundreds of thousands of civilians have flocked to border crossings to escape the violence and seek refuge, among them is a large African diaspora that has been living in the country.

Soon after the announcements of refugee reception by multiple Ukraine-bordering countries, reports and complaints have emerged against one particular crossing, that of the Polish border.

Multiple People Of Color (POC), including Moroccans, have reported being denied at the Polish border, despite their refugee status, valid visas, and proper required documentation.

@Soufiane Choubani

Soufiane Choubani, a Moroccan who has been residing and working in Ukraine for over a year told Hespress EN in an interview that Africans were denied at the Polish border while European, white citizens were easily let through.

@Soufiane Choubani

Soufianes 72-hour attempt to flee Ukraine has left him with severe ailments, for which he had to receive urgent medical care, in addition to significant psychological damage.

@Soufiane Choubani

The young Moroccan man was in Kyiv at the time of the Russian attack, back on February 24, and decided to drive back to Lviv, where he has lived for a year and a half, before heading to the nearest border crossing, linking Ukrainian city Shehyni to Polish village Medaka.

Soufiane decided to cross to Poland, considering it is the closest crossing from Lviv, a mere 77 kilometers by car.
As he didnt have a car, Soufiane paid for a USD 300 cab ride from Lviv, where he was dropped off 20 kilometers away from the border crossing as the taxi driver wanted to avoid the traffic.

The young man walked for hours, carrying luggage and resisting the harsh conditions along with an American friend, but immediately noticed things were a bit suspicious at the border crossing.

When I got there, they asked me to get in line, which I did, for 4 hours, says Soufiane, only for border patrol officers to tell him that he was at the wrong line, and he had to go and wait on a different line for men.

Soufiane queued on the second line for an additional 9 hours, full of men, women, and children with different nationalities.

Despite having a guaranteed job in Poland and a letter from his employer to prove it, Soufiane was once again denied entry when his turn came while in line, and was told we only let women and children in, although hes seen European men cross to Poland.

Soufiane was physically hurt during a stampede that occurred on the crossing as multiple POC expats required authorities to let them through and stop the discrimination, he needed 2 full days to recover from the experience.

In order to get to Poland, the refugees have 3 options, either drive through the border, pass on foot through the crossing or board a bus that will make the short trip between both countries. Our source told us that the bus was immediately denied to all non-white expats, as authorities said the rides were exclusive to women and children, but African women were still not allowed onboard.

Since then, many Moroccans residing in Poland have shared incremental advice with the Moroccan diaspora in Ukraine, asking them to avoid the Medyka crossing and opt for the Korczowa crossing instead, as Moroccan and other African refugees are reportedly allowed into Poland through there.

Some Moroccans in Poland are also driving to the crossings along the Ukrainian border, to help the incoming Moroccans with directions, food, and shelter.

Aside from the difficulties some Moroccans are facing at the border crossings, trains and buses transporting passengers from Ukrainian cities to border towns are denying rides to POC expats, prioritizing both Ukrainian and European nationals, according to Hespress EN sources.

A video of a young Moroccan man forcibly allowing African expats into a border-crossing bus has gone viral, after days of standing in long queues clearly amounted to no progress.

The Polish border seems to be the most problematic for Africans and Moroccans, as many have successfully entered Moldova, Romania, and Hungary.

As of this time, Soufiane is headed to the Leviev train station in hopes to travel to a town bordering Moldova, but his fate remains uncertain, as hes experienced the fatal discrimination rampant in the ways authorities are dealing with refugees, which is a true hinderence even aboard the limited transportation means available.



https://en.hespress.com/37218-russia...n-ukraine.html

----------


## Revisor

Hespress Middle east

*In the MENA, the Russia-Ukraine conflict is exposing European double standards*

 

Twitter 

*Hespress EN* Sunday 27 February 2022 - 13:42

Though social media in the MENA region is rampant with posts and comments showing support for the Ukrainians who were forced to flee their homes, many users did not hold away from voicing what they called European double standards when it comes to the harsher reception Arab refugees were met with in Europe, when they too were forced to leave their homes.

As of Sunday, European nations have opened their doors to at least 368,000 Ukrainian refugees, the UN’s refugee agency announced on Twitter on Sunday.

Many of these countries, such as Poland, Romania and Moldova have taken a different attitude towards the Ukrainian refugees, as opposed to Syrian and Afghani refugees, who were met with stricter measures and became the center of politically -fueled disagreements.

In Poland for example, the media is reporting that border control is letting in Ukrainian refugees with much more ease compared to Arab or African residents in Ukraine who are fleeing the conflict.

“The “but they look like us” attitude playing out in the west shouts that it’s ok for the Middle East to live the horror of war. The only lives that matter are white, blonde, blue-eyed humans; they make you a “relatively civilized” victim and grant you an expedited refugee status,” wrote a Lebanese commentator on Twitter.

Yes, things are clear #Ukraine #UkraineRussiaWar #RussiaUkraineWar #الحرب_الروسية_الاوكرانية #الحرب_العالمية_الثالثة pic.twitter.com/oFamvGwZwL
— Abdullah Naseer (@zurcani) February 27, 2022

i think being angry at people from the Middle East pinpointing hypocrisy is honestly annoying tbh, if you can’t even comprehend that this is our daily lives then YOU think it’s normal for us to suffer but when it happens in europe it’s all of a sudden breach of law, unjust etc
— ������ (@paliefer) February 24, 2022

White People Concern Map… Sums it up. pic.twitter.com/UNnY9syM3I
— Lawliet (@7awliet) February 25, 2022

#Ukraine
It’s clear now, do whatever you want to meet #الحرب_الروسية_الاوكرانية #UkraineRussiaWar #RussiaUkraineWar pic.twitter.com/8CCJbs0FF4
— زَيْنبـْ (@ZaynoobaZineb) February 26, 2022

https://en.hespress.com/37158-in-the...standards.html

----------


## Oiseau

"Amerikanen hebben bij de 2e wereldoorlog iedereen eerst laten vechten tot uitputting toe en in de laatste fase zijn erbij gesprongen en ze zijn met alle winst en gard weg gegaan" met als gevolg hun macht over de wereld vergroot.

Nu ook spelen ze het speel goed en de Amerikanen, Russen en Chinezen zullen geen directe confrontatie aangaan .. altijd hun vuile oorlogen door anderen sukkels laten uitvechten..

Ik weet dat ik bij een WO III welke fout niet zal maken en hoop dat zwakke volkeren een keertje wakker worden.

----------


## Revisor

*Nigeria urges respect towards Africans at Ukrainian border*

_Increasing reports cite African citizens being blocked from crossing the Ukrainian border.
_

An African man rests as refugees from many countries - Africa, the Middle East and India - mostly students of Ukrainian universities are at the Medyka pedestrian border crossing fleeing the conflict in Ukraine, in eastern Poland [File: Wojtek Radwanski/AFP]

Published On 28 Feb 202228 Feb 2022

As the stream of people fleeing Ukraine from the Russian invasion shows no sign of abating, the Nigerian government has expressed concern over reports of discriminatory behaviour  by Ukrainian and Polish border guards against Africans.

There have been unfortunate reports of Ukrainian police and security personnel refusing to allow Nigerians to board buses and trains heading towards the Ukraine-Poland border, read a statement published on Thursday by Nigerias presidency.

The presidency also cited a video that has been widely shared on social media showing a Nigerian woman with her young baby being forcibly made to give up her seat to another person.

One group of Nigerian students having been repeatedly refused entry into Poland have concluded they have no choice but to travel again across Ukraine and attempt to exit the country via the border with Hungary, read the statement.

There's been a lot of segregation and racism.
As hundreds of thousands of people flee Ukraine, African nationals are taking to social media to share their accounts of racial discrimination while trying to evacuate ⤵️ pic.twitter.com/Xy4qrYvZca
 Al Jazeera English (@AJEnglish) February 28, 2022
While efforts to begin talks between Russia and Ukraine are under way, paramount on our minds is the safety and human rights of some four thousand Nigerian citizens and many others from friendly African nations today stranded in Ukraine, it added.

The same concerns were shared on Sunday by Nigerias foreign minister Geoffrey Onyeama who is said to have spoken about the matter with his Ukrainian counterpart.

He asserted that Ukrainian border guards have been instructed to allow all foreigners to leave. He promised to investigate and revert quickly, Onyeama said on Twitter.

2/4 I also expressed concern at the news of Ukrainian border guards hindering the exit of Nigerian citizens. He asserted that Ukrainian border guards have been instructed to allow all foreigners to leave. He promised to investigate and revert quickly.
 Geoffrey Onyeama (@GeoffreyOnyeama) February 27, 2022
Meanwhile, Polands ambassador to Nigeria Joanna Tarnawska has dismissed claims of unfair treatment. Everybody receives equal treatment, she told Nigerian journalists. I can assure you that I have reports that already some Nigerian nationals have crossed the border into Poland.

The reports come in the middle of a war that started on Thursday after Russias President Vladimir Putin ordered troops to enter Ukraine following weeks of military build-up along the two countries border.

The conflict has prompted more than 500, 000 people to flee Ukraine, according to the United Nations. UN refugee agency spokeswoman Shabia Mantoo said on Monday that the latest count had 281,000 people entering Poland, more than 84,500 in Hungary, about 36,400 in Moldova, more than 32,500 in Romania and about 30,000 in Slovakia.



https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/...rainian-border

----------


## Oiseau

Deze extremistisch blanken hanteren in deze een "zwarte scenario" voor niet blanken.
Poetin is niet het enige schurk in die regio... Zou hij een beetje gelijk hebben in zijn visie dat de boel daar gedemilitariseerd worden?

Met bepaalde kennis van nu zou ik filosofisch hem Een beetje gelijk geven.

----------


## Revisor

*‘Double standards’: Western coverage of Ukraine war criticised*

_Social media users accuse the media of hypocrisy in its coverage of Russia’s war on Ukraine compared with other conflicts.

...


_https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/...sion-criticism_



_

----------


## mrz

Gewoon geen tv kijken.

Corona voorbij... nieuw middel om mensen bang te maken. Meer is het niet. Het is vreselijk, maar zo erg is het misschien wel.....

----------


## Oiseau

> Gewoon geen tv kijken.
> 
> Corona voorbij... nieuw middel om mensen bang te maken. Meer is het niet. Het is vreselijk, maar zo erg is het misschien wel.....


Chek deze! 
https://mobile.twitter.com/lopp/stat...287296/photo/1

----------


## SportFreak

Echt vieze flikkers ..eerste blanke ras dan pas donkere huid ..meer controle op hun..echt vieze honden

----------


## Revisor

Vluchtelingen uit Oekrane in een tijdelijke noodopvanglocatie in het Poolse Przemysl, 28 februari 2022.

*Interview*

*‘Dat Polen eerder geen vluchtelingen kon opvangen was gebrek aan politieke wil’*

*Magdalena Milenkovska | geopolitiek analist* Anders dan Syrirs kunnen Oekraners visumvrij reizen door de EU. „Ik denk dat Orbn zelfs zijn voordeel kan doen met vluchtelingenopvang.”

*Derk Walters* 28 februari 2022 om 22:40

Polen staat niet bekend als een land dat vooraan staat om vluchtelingen op te vangen. Al jaren behoort het katholieke land tot de hardliners die weigeren om mensen op te nemen uit EU-landen als Itali en Griekenland, waar veel vluchtelingen uit het Midden-Oosten de EU binnenkwamen. „Een goede christen is iemand die helpt, maar niet per se door vluchtelingen op te nemen”, zei Elzbieta Witek, hoofd van het bureau van de premier, bijvoorbeeld in 2017.

Daarentegen reageert Polen sinds vorige week bijzonder gastvrij op de honderdduizenden Oekraners die het Russische geweld ontvluchten. Het land staat klaar om misschien wel een miljoen vluchtelingen uit het buurland op te vangen. Aan de grens komen opvangcentra voor hulp en voedsel, en elk van de zestien Poolse provincies creert opvang speciaal voor Oekraners.

Vanwaar het verschil? De eenvoudige verklaring, zegt de Poolse analist Magdalena Milenkovska van de denktank European Stability Initia-tive, is dat Oekraners volgens het staatsnarratief nu eenmaal meer op Polen lijken dan Syrirs. „Toen de Syrirs kwamen, zei Polen nog dat het er niet klaar voor was om mensen op te vangen. Maar eigenlijk was het een gebrek aan politieke wil. De bevolking was ook weinig enthousiast.”

*Waarom is ze dat nu wel?*

Milenkovska; „Omdat ze de vluchtelingen kennen: er waren voor deze oorlog al zo’n twee miljoen Oekraners in Polen. De landen delen ook de geschiedenis dat ze voor hun onafhankelijkheid moesten vechten tegen Rusland. En er worden Russische aanvallen uitgevoerd op zeventig kilometer van de Poolse grens. Dus haasten ze zich om hun buren te helpen.”

*Is het beeld van de Oekraners ook anders dan dat van de Syrirs?*

„Dat kun je wel zeggen, ja. Over de vluchtelingen uit het Midden-Oosten van 2015 werd gezegd dat ze ziekten met zich zouden kunnen meebrengen en dat ze Poolse vrouwen zouden verkrachten. Ironisch genoeg werden de Oekraners toen ook al als argument gebruikt: ‘We hebben al te veel Oekraners om nog Syrirs te kunnen opvangen.’ Ook al waren dat geen vluchtelingen, maar arbeiders.

„De Polen begrepen niet zo goed waar die Syrirs vandaan kwamen, of wat er in het Midden-Oosten allemaal aan de hand was. De dreiging van Poetin begrijpen ze daarentegen maar al te goed. De Poolse autoriteiten snappen ook dat er arbeidskrachten nodig zijn. En Oe-kra-ners spreken al Pools, of ze kunnen het snel leren.

_Dat Polen geen Syrirs kon opvangen, was een gebrek aan politieke wil_
Magdalena Milenkovska geopolitiek analist
„Wel zal Rusland nu vol inzetten op het verspreiden van desinformatie over ‘fascistische’ Oekraners, om de Europese Unie intern te verdelen. Die desinformatie blijft gevaarlijk. Maar al met al bespeur ik Slavische solidariteit. Aan een protest tegen Rusland hier in Berlijn, waar ik zit, deden gisteren ook Wit-Russen, Georgirs en Polen mee. En net als Polen stond ook Slowakije meteen paraat om Oekra-iense vluchtelingen op te vangen.”

*Geldt dat ook voor Hongarije? Premier Viktor Orbn staat op goede voet met Vladimir Poetin.*

„Dat is zo, maar toch zie je dat ook de Hongaren klaarstaan voor de Oekra-iense vluchtelingen. Ik denk dat het opvangen van Oekraners voor Orbn nuttig kan zijn om te tonen dat hij niet de slechterik is waar men hem voor houdt. Zo kan hij zijn verhaal volhouden dat hij heus menselijk is voor vreemdelingen, als de Hongaren maar zelf mogen kiezen wie ze binnenlaten. Alleen mensen die op hen lijken, dus.”

*Hoe zal de rest van Europa de Oekraners behandelen ten opzichte van de Syrirs?*

„Het belangrijkste verschil is dat Oekraners visumvrij kunnen reizen, als gevolg van een associatieovereenkomst. Ze kunnen dus gewoon de trein of het vliegtuig pakken binnen de EU, en mogen er drie maanden legaal blijven. En die termijn wordt waarschijnlijk verlengd: de EU wil alle Oekraense vluchtelingen een tijdelijke verblijfsstatus geven die geldig is voor een jaar, te verlengen tot twee jaar. Ik denk daarom dat de herverdeling van vluchtelingen over Europa deze keer niet zo’n issue zal zijn als destijds met de Syrirs.”

*Hebben de opvangcentra in de EU-landen nog genoeg plek?*

„Natuurlijk is er niet genoeg ruimte in de opvangcentra. Veel Oekraners die nu in de EU aankomen, zullen daar echter geen hulp zoeken. Ze komen om zich aan te sluiten bij families en vrienden die hier al zijn of zelfs bij mensen met wie ze contact hadden, die hulp aanboden. Poolse en Duitse activisten hebben groepen opgericht die helpen met vervoer en huisvesting. Ik geloof dat wie geen familie of vrienden in West-Europa heeft, in Oost-Europa of in Duitsland zal blijven.”


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/02/28...e-wil-a4095145

----------


## Revisor

*Waarom gaan grenzen nu wl open? ‘Vluchtelingen die op ons lijken zien we als echte vluchtelingen’*

Waar Syrische en Afghaanse vluchtelingen de afgelopen jaren vaak een kille ontvangst wachtte, gooit Europa nu de deur wijd open voor vluchtelingen uit Oekrane. Wat verklaart deze nieuwe solidariteit? 

*Iaki Oorbe Genovesi* 1 maart 2022, 15:00

 Opvang voor vluchtelingen uit Oekrane in het Poolse treinstation Przemysl, dat is omgetoverd tot opvangcentrum.Beeld Joris van Gennip

Geregeld maakten autoritaire leiders aan de buitengrenzen van Europa er een gewoonte van: een wig drijven tussen de EU-lidstaten door een stroom vluchtelingen naar Europa te veroorzaken. Denk recentelijk nog aan de Turkse president Erdogan of de Belarussische dictator Loekasjenko. Opmerkelijk genoeg lijkt de Russische president Poetin hier niet in te slagen.

Sterker nog: nu honderdduizenden Oekraners de Russische invasie van hun land ontvluchten en naar de buurlanden trekken, maar ook naar West-Europa en Nederland, lijkt er eerder sprake van ongekende eensgezindheid en solidariteit. Zelfs in Hongarije en Polen, waar vluchtelingen en ook hun helpers tot voor kort werden verketterd en tegengewerkt, worden burgers opgeroepen om medeleven met de ontheemden uit Oekrane te tonen.

Nergens in de EU klinkt de giftige anti-immigratieretoriek die zo vaak te horen was uit de mond van populistische politici bij de komst van grote groepen Syrirs en Afghanen op de vlucht voor Assad en de Taliban. Maar ook de onverschilligheid voor het lot van bijvoorbeeld Eritreers op de vlucht voor de brute dictatuur in hun eigen land, staat in schril contrast met de tientallen aanmeldingen die burgerinitiatieven als Onderdak Oekrane en RoomforUkraine nu dagelijks krijgen van Nederlanders die Oekrainse vluchtelingen willen opvangen in hun woning.

Waarom blijkt het makkelijker om solidariteit te tonen met de gevluchte Oekraners dan met vluchtelingen uit het Midden-Oosten of Afrika? En zal deze nieuwe solidariteit ook kunnen leiden tot een billijke Europese verdeling van verantwoordelijkheden als het om vluchtelingen gaat? 
*
Thea Hilhorst, hoogleraar humanitaire hulp aan de Erasmus Universiteit Rotterdam.*

‘De solidariteit met vluchtelingen uit Oekrane is een indrukwekkende verademing na de onverschillige kilte die de laatste jaren steeds vaker de overhand kreeg. Ik denk dat we terug moeten naar de vluchtelingenstroom uit voormalig Joegoslavi van de jaren 90 om een vergelijkbare reactie te vinden. Wat speelt er mee? Oekraners zijn Europeanen, onze geschiedenis is verweven. De schok van de plotselinge oorlog heeft het effect van een natuurramp, wat altijd meer solidariteit oproept dan een langdurig conflict.

‘De vraag is wat dit gaat betekenen voor al die andere vluchtelingen. De kilte rondom migratie heeft te maken met geografische en culturele afstand, gewenning, wantrouwen. Zijn het wel echt vluchtelingen? Het heeft ondertonen van racisme en islamofobie. Bovenal is migratie een politiek hangijzer geworden. Vergeten wordt dat onderzoek keer op keer uitwijst dat burgers door heel Europa meer solidair zijn dan hun regeringen. Misschien wakkert deze crisis de solidariteit met vluchtelingen verder aan.

‘Het is echter ook waarschijnlijk dat de crisis in Oekrane aandacht en middelen afleidt voor vluchtelingen van elders. Dat zou slecht nieuws zijn voor Afghanen, Oeigoeren, Syrirs, Jemenieten en al die andere mensen die geen kant op kunnen.’

*Nanda Oudejans, hoofddocent rechtsfilosofie aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam. Ze promoveerde op een proefschrift over de internationale bescherming van vluchtelingen.*

‘Het vluchtelingenrecht is een strijdtoneel waarop conflicten over identiteit en de verdeling van macht wordt uitgevochten. Het VN Vluchtelingenverdrag uit 1951 werd al een Koude Oorlogsdocument genoemd: elke vluchteling uit het voormalig Oostblok werd gezien als een teken van het falen van het communisme en als overwinning van het Westen. De intutie, dat het vluchtelingenrecht draait om ‘De Ander’, de vreemdeling die met zijn komst onze identiteit ontwricht, klopt niet. Want telkens weer blijken we vooral bereid vluchtelingen op te vangen die op ons lijken. Vluchtelingen die op ons lijken zien we als echte vluchtelingen die onze bescherming verdienen.

‘Met het vluchtelingenrecht bevestigen dus vooral wie en wat we zijn. Mensen op de vlucht voor oorlog die niet op ons lijken kunnen we maar moeilijk erkennen als echte vluchtelingen die onze bescherming waardig zijn. Die horen thuis in de regio waar ze zo snel als mogelijk naar moeten terugkeren. In tegenstelling tot wat je zou denken bestendigt onze omgang met vluchtelingen welbeschouwd de tweedeling tussen het eigene en het vreemde.

‘Ik heb weinig hoop dat de verantwoordelijkheid die we terecht nemen voor Oekraense vluchtelingen zal leiden tot een nieuwe solidariteit met vluchtelingen uit andere continenten.’ 
*
Leo Lucassen, directeur van het Internationaal Instituut voor Sociale Geschiedenis en hoogleraar aan de Universiteit Leiden.*

‘Uit de geschiedenis blijkt dat het gemakkelijker is je te identificeren met mensen uit dezelfde regio en waarvan je denkt - ten onrechte of niet - dat ze ruwweg dezelfde cultuur hebben. Zeker als dat soort overeenkomsten door media en politici (‘het zijn christenen’) wordt benadrukt. Nauw hiermee verbonden is dat deze vluchtelingen het gevolg zijn van een politiek conflict dat ons, als lid van de EU en de Navo, direct aangaat en dat diepe wortels heeft in de Koude Oorlog. Zo was er ook veel medeleven met Hongaren in 1956 en de Tsjechoslowaken in 1968 die het communistisch regime ontvluchtten.

‘Minstens zo belangrijk is dat we deze solidariteit niet los kunnen zien van het xenofobische en islamofobe klimaat van de afgelopen decennia, waarin met name vluchtelingen uit islamitische landen of met een andere huidkleur, ten onrechte, als een grote culturele bedreiging worden afgeschilderd. Of dit tot nieuwe solidariteit zal leiden, is dan ook zeer de vraag. Daarvoor zijn de door radicaal-rechtse politici als Wilders, Baudet en Eerdmans rondgebazuinde feitenvrije ideen dat half Afrika op het punt staat deze kant op te komen en dat vluchtelingen met een islamitische achtergrond ‘onze waarden’ niet delen – ook politiek - inmiddels al te veel ingeburgerd.’ 
*
Eduard Nazarski, oud-directeur van VluchtelingenWerk en Amnesty International Nederland.*

‘In haar jaarverslag over 1999 constateerde VluchtelingenWerk dat de 4.000 Kosovaren in Nederland, gevlucht voor het Servische geweld en de Navo-bombardementen, bedolven werden onder aandacht en knuffels. Nu zien we een vergelijkbaar mededogen met mensen die Oekrane moeten ontvluchten. Gemeenschappelijke factor in deze situaties: een gemeenschappelijke vijand, een duidelijke agressor. Deze factor geldt veel minder voor andere situaties van oorlog of onderdrukking. Daarom denk ik niet dat het inmiddels gebruikelijke anti-migratie-discours plaats gaat maken voor solidariteit met alle vluchtelingen, hoewel het vluchtelingenrecht dat wel voorschrijft.

‘Het is wel denkbaar dat de EU nu in een fase komt dat de vastgelopen discussie over herverdeling van vluchtelingen een nieuwe impuls krijgt. Die discussie begon vanuit het noordwesten van de EU,en leidde tot een situatie waarin de zuidelijke landen er alleen voor kwamen te staan. Als inderdaad enkele miljoenen mensen Oekrane gaan ontvluchten, dan zullen Polen en Hongarije, tot nu toe mordicus tegen herverdeling, bij andere landen aandringen op het overnemen van een aantal mensen. Misschien leidt dat eindelijk tot praktische en rechtvaardige afspraken over verdeling van alle vluchtelingen.’ 


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...ngen~b54c5b4c/

----------


## Olive Yao

.
UN admits refugees have faced racism at Ukraine borders

Independent / Nadine White dinsdag 1 maart 2022

Filippo Grandi, the organisations High Commissioner for Refugees, acknowledged this in a statement on Tuesday afternoon.

The United Nations has admitted that some non-Europeans refugees have faced discrimination while trying to flee to safety at Ukraine borders after their experiences were dismissed as lies and Russian disinformation by online commentators.

(...)


Ukraine conflict: Nigeria condemns treatment of Africans

BBC World Service / Stephanie Hegarty maandag 28 feb 2022

Nigeria's government has condemned reports that its citizens, and those of other African countries, have been stopped from leaving war-torn Ukraine.

(...)


Nigeria condemns treatment of Africans trying to flee Ukraine

Guardian / Emmanuel Akinwotu and Weronika Strzyżyńska Mon 28 Feb 2022

Government says citizens are being denied entry into Poland amid growing reports of discrimination

The Nigerian government has condemned the treatment of thousands of its students and citizens fleeing the war in Ukraine, amid growing concerns that African students are facing discrimination by security officials and being denied entry into Poland.

A deluge of reports and footage posted on social media in the past week has shown acts of discrimination and violence against African, Asian and Caribbean citizens  many of them studying in Ukraine  while fleeing Ukrainian cities and at some of the countrys border posts.

(...)

----------


## Oiseau

Oeps : Hitler wist niet dat hij op aarde een paar miljard nakomelingen heeft maar ze zijn in slaap en soms wandelt er eentje in zijn slaap en botst tegen mij..

----------


## Revisor

*Covering Ukraine: A mean streak of racist exceptionalism*

_Western moral deformities are on an open display amid the war in Ukraine._

*Patrick Gathara*
Communications consultant, writer, and award-winning political cartoonist based in Nairobi.


Published On 1 Mar 20221 Mar 2022


[Patrick Gathara/Al Jazeera]

The conflict raging in Ukraine between Russian and Ukrainian Slavs, the latter with the support of a tribal coalition of nations across sub-Scandinavian Europe, has exposed much more than the fragility of peace on the disease-ravaged subcontinent. It has also revealed a mean streak of racist exceptionalism with which many Europeans, and people of European heritage, tend to regard themselves.

It has been impossible to miss the shock among Caucasian journalists covering the war, sparked by Russias invasion under the pretext of supporting ethnic allies in the eastern tribal enclaves of Donetsk and Luhansk, which it has recognised as independent states, at the idea that this could happen in Europe.

They seem so like us. That is what makes it so shocking  War is no longer something visited upon impoverished and remote populations. It can happen to anyone, wrote Daniel Hannan in the UKs The Telegraph. We are in the 21st century, we are in a European city, and we have cruise missile fired as if we were in Iraq or Afghanistan, can you imagine, a commentator wailed on French TV.

Reporting from the Ukrainian capital, Kyiv, Charlie DAgata, a correspondent with CBS News in the US, declared Ukraine isnt a place, with all due respect, like Iraq or Afghanistan, that has seen conflict raging for decades  This is a relatively civilised, relatively European  I have to choose those words carefully, too  city, where you wouldnt expect that or hope that its going to happen. He later apologised.

The pearl-clutching is of course nothing new. When covering events in the US during the Donald Trump administration, especially the 2020 elections, reporters would regularly exclaim that such chaos was expected of the Third World, not the US. America is a Third World country now was a headline of Fortune magazine following the unhinged first presidential debate between Trump and his eventual successor, Joe Biden.

It all harkens back to Chinua Achebe who, in his 1977 review of British writer Joseph Conrads novel Heart of Darkness, noted that for reasons which can certainly use close psychological inquiry, the West seems to suffer deep anxieties about the precariousness of its civilization and needs constant reassurance by comparison with Africa. To Africa, we can add Iraq, Afghanistan and much of the Global South.

In essence, the journalists are seeking to affirm white European exceptionalism and virtue by outsourcing its ills to the developing world. What Achebe wrote, regarding Africa is true of much of the non-white world which is to Europe as the picture is to Dorian Gray  a carrier onto whom the master unloads his physical and moral deformities so that he may go forward, erect and immaculate.

Ironically, European moral deformities have been on open display since the Russian invasion, which is itself grossly immoral and unjust. The reported treatment by Ukrainian guards of Africans, Indians and other people of colour trying to flee the country remains an indelible stain on its otherwise heroic stand against aggression.

The warm welcome accorded to white Ukrainian refugees by Ukraines neighbours in the European Union is in sharp contrast to the hostile reception experienced by people of other races, from other places, on arrival at Europes doorstep. And the Europeans have not been shy about the reasons for the discrepancy.

Bulgarian Prime Minister Kiril Petkov declared: These are not the refugees we are used to. These are people who are Europeans, so we and all other EU countries are ready to welcome them. These are  intelligent people, educated people  So none of the European countries is afraid from the immigrant wave that is about to come.

Polish Prime Minister Mateusz Morawiecki also said: We will accept anyone who needs it. The Ukrainian society gets more afraid and stressed. We are ready to accept tens, hundreds of thousands of Ukrainian refugees. This is while his country continues to deny entry to mostly Iraqi, Afghan and Syrian migrants and asylum seekers on its border with Belarus.

In the UK, which has contemplated pushing back non-white refugees into the English Channel, Prime Minister Boris Johnson has reportedly said Ukrainians can go in visa-free if they already have family there.

It is worth noting that when the journalists shocked by the pristine continents descent into the muck which they believe is solely reserved for the rest of humanity, deign to mention the contradictory stances towards asylum seekers, they do so in passing. The word racism appears to be studiously avoided.

The irony of European powers taking in refugees created by Russias aggression while shutting out those generated by their own invasions and occupations is apparently also lost on them. As is the fact that while Russia is condemned as it should be for invading someone elses country, the same countries shouting the loudest about international law and the UN Charter and resolutions are happy to ignore Apartheid Israel doing exactly the same thing to Palestinians. No calls for sanctions or isolation there. No celebration of the bravery of people in Gaza and the occupied West Bank in standing up for their freedom against a brutal occupier.

But then again, Israel did not invade a white European country, and we know they think certain behaviour is acceptable, and to be expected, when directed against people on other continents.

In fact, one feels towards the North in much the same way comedian John Oliver responded upon hearing that former US President George W Bush, who ordered the disastrous and murderous invasion of Iraq in 2003, was condemning Putin. Hold on, George. Not from you, he retorted on his show, Last Week Tonight. You are not the guy for this one, because that statement only would have made sense if it ended with Oh s***, now I hear it. Sorry. Ill shut the f*** up now.


Rather than shut up, perhaps it would be better if they showed a little awareness and a little consistency.


https://www.aljazeera.com/opinions/2...exceptionalism

----------


## Oiseau

De hamvraag is : waarom ontkennen de meeste Europeanen hun zwakte als het om racisme en discriminatie gaat?

Hebben ze wapen van racisme nodig om te blijven domineren kost wat kost? 

Wat eng is is dat nu Europa 1 tegen Rusland alsof alles kiek en ei is.

Ik ben tegen invasie van Oekrane door Rusland maar men moet ook weer geen propaganda verspreiden.. Want conflict is niet zomaar ontstaan en er is aanloop naar deze Impasse..

Europa gaat fouten maken als zij niet gaat beseffen dat ze niet bestaat ui heiligen en dat haar doen en laten in deze wereld vragen roept.

Hitler kwam niet uit het middenoosten en Sovjet unie is niet uit liefde uit elkaar gegaan.. Dus even gas terug voordat wij allemaal weer gaan zwemmen in bloedbaden.. Wapens en macht uitoefenen hebben altijd nadelige consekwenties, vroeg of later..

De hete Oekranse soep moet afkoelen aan tafel met de Russen.

America gaat Europa roepen tot kalmte en verstandig doen.. Want Uiteindelijk de Russen zijn niet makkelijk te laten verdampen..

----------


## Revisor

*Racistische berichtgeving over Oekraense vluchtelingen bereikt nieuw dieptepunt op VTM*

_Dossier: Media & Beeldvorming
_
Aan de Oekraens-Poolse grens worden studenten van kleur die het land proberen te ontvluchten tegengehouden, terwijl witte vluchtelingen wel door mogen. Dat is te zien op beelden op sociale media en werd bevestigd door onder meer Al Jazeera, BBC en journalisten van Het Laatste Nieuws en NOS. In het maandagjournaal van 13u besloot VTM Nieuws echter dat de studenten liegen, en dat onbevestigde geruchten over een grootschalig ‘mensensmokkelnetwerk’ aannemelijker zijn.

Door: Stef Arends - 01/03/2022 - 08:50 

Alles wijst erop dat de beelden die al enkele dagen op sociale media rondgaan daadwerkelijk laten zien hoe studenten van kleur die Oekrane proberen te verlaten, worden tegengehouden op basis van hun huidskleur.

De BBC tekende getuigenissen op van verschillende Nigeriaanse en Somalische studenten in Oekrane, die bij het ontvluchten van het land werden tegengehouden. Een van hen, Isaac, gaf aan van een Poolse grenswacht te horen te hebben gekregen dat men “geen Afrikanen opvangt”. Geneeskundestudente Ruqqaya vertelde hoe ze uren moest wachten aan de grens omdat ‘Oekraeners er eerst langs mochten’. Terwijl ze busladingen vol witte Oekraeners zag passeren werd er steeds maar een enkele persoon van kleur geselecteerd om door te lopen. Twee anderen vertellen gelijkaardige verhalen.
*
Tegengehouden en beroofd*

Ook de Nigeriaanse president Muhammadu Buhari bevestigde dat een aantal van de omstreeks 4.000 mensen uit Nigeria in Oekrane (voornamelijk internationale studenten) meermaals werd tegengehouden aan de grens met Polen en daarom terug het oorlogsgebied in ging om via Hongarije te proberen te ontsnappen.

Al Jazeera laat drie andere studenten aan het woord, waaronder de Nigeriaanse softwarestudent Samuel George, die beschrijft hoe hij met zijn auto onderweg naar de Poolse grens werd tegengehouden en beroofd door een soort burgermilitie. “Ze lieten Oekraeners door maar ons niet. Ze pakten zelfs ons geld af”, aldus George, die noodgedwongen te voet verder reisde. 

Op sociale media doen talrijke video’s de ronde die laten zien dat Oekraense veiligheidsbeambten mensen van kleur tegenhouden wanneer ze op bussen of treinen richting de grens proberen te stappen. Arnaud De Decker, journalist bij DPG-krant Het Laatste Nieuws die zelf het land ontvluchtte, bevestigt de racistische selectie van mensen aan de Poolse grens: “Niet alleen zwarte mensen, maar alle mensen van kleur werd het verdomd moeilijk gemaakt om over te steken”, zegt hij in De Standaard. 
*
VTM: “Allemaal buitenlanders”*

Voor VTM Nieuws is dit alles echter niet genoeg om de racistische selectie aan de Pools-Oekraense grens als probleem serieus te nemen. Ze zien maar n verklaring voor deze discriminatie: de vluchtelingen van kleur proberen onder leiding van mensensmokkelaars misbruik te maken van de Oekraense vluchtelingencrisis. Daarbij worden alle mensen van kleur plotsklaps ‘verdacht’ en gaat men er – in tegenstelling tot het internationale recht – vanuit dat zij geen recht hebben op bescherming. Wanneer de huidskleur van mensen op deze manier gebruikt wordt om mensen te categoriseren is de berichtgeving racistisch.

In een reportage in het middagjournaal van maandag, werden genterviewde vluchtelingen van een dubieus onderschrift en stigmatiserend commentaar voorzien door presentator Stef Wauters en reporter Robin Ramaekers.

Ramaekers beschrijft in de reportage hoe de politie auto’s op enkele kilometers voor de grens tegenhoudt, en hoe hij en andere vluchtelingen via het bos naast de weg te voet verdergaan om de politie te omzeilen.

“We lopen door de bossen verder richting grens om de politie te omzeilen. En dan begint er iets op te vallen: de wandelende mensen die we zien met honderden, zijn allemaal buitenlanders. Syrirs, Congolezen, Afghanen, Marokkanen. Zoals deze twee jongens die, *zo zeggen ze,* in Oekrane studeerden.”

Dat Ramaekers de honderden wandelende mensen niet allemaal heeft gevraagd of zij Oekraens zijn of niet, is duidelijk. Van de enkelingen die hij het wel heeft gevraagd, trekt hij direct het antwoord in twijfel. Hij maakt dezelfde afweging als de mensen die selecteren aan de Pools-Oekraense grens: wie niet wit is, is geen Oekraense vluchteling.

_Vluchtelingen van kleur die zelf aangaven te studeren in Oekrane werden in de ondertitels van de VTM-reportage prompt bestempeld als "vluchteling uit Marokko".
_
De twee jongens die aan Ramaekers vertelden in Oekrane te studeren, bestempelt VTM in de ondertitels van de reportage dan ook prompt als “vluchteling uit Marokko”.

Eerder in de reportage werd een witte vrouw met blond haar, en over wier afkomst in de reportage niet werd gerept, in de titels “Oekraense vluchtelinge” genoemd.

_Een witte vrouw werd, zonder dat haar afkomst ter discussie werd gesteld, in de titel gentroduceerd als 'Oekraense vluchtelinge'.
_
De genterviewde student Mohammed werd nog gevraagd of hij niet bang was dat ze hem niet zouden doorlaten aan de grens. “Eerlijk, we waren daar vandaag, we willen oversteken, maar ze geven ons de kans niet. Er zijn veel studenten daar, er zijn veel mensen die weg willen”, reageerde hij.

Het is onduidelijk of de verslaggever transparant is geweest tegen de twee studenten over het feit dat hij hun verhaal voor het Belgische publiek in twijfel zou trekken, maar ze krijgen in elk geval niet de kans om daarop te reageren.

Terug naar de studio. Presentator Stef Wauters gaat in gesprek met Ramaekers over zijn reportage:
“Ja, Robin, inderdaad. Merkwaardig, op z’n minst, de toestroom ook van Noord-Afrikaanse mensen onder meer.” Waarop hij direct doorvraagt: “Heb je er al zicht op wie of wat daar achter zit?”

Dat de ‘Noord-Afrikaanse mensen’ in Oekrane studeren wordt hier door VTM niet enkel in twijfel getrokken, maar compleet van tafel geveegd als verklaring. Er mt wel ‘iets of iemand’ zijn die ‘achter’ deze ‘toestroom’ zit
Dat de ‘Noord-Afrikaanse mensen’ daar studeren wordt hier door VTM niet enkel meer in twijfel getrokken, maar compleet van tafel geveegd als verklaring. Er mt wel ‘iets of iemand’ zijn die ‘achter’ deze ‘toestroom’ zit. 

Ramaekers reageert: “Ja dat is heel moeilijk om na te gaan. Het is in ieder geval frappant dat we daar honderden mensen van, euh ja, alle uithoeken van de wereld plotseling zagen richting grens lopen. Het is natuurlijk wel zo dat er heel wat buitenlandse studenten, onder andere uit Marokko bijvoorbeeld, hier in Oekrane studeerden, maar, er waren ook heel veel andere vluchtelingen. Uit alle windhoeken, uit Syri, uit Afghanistan, noem maar op. En voor zover ik het begrijp uit bronnen die ik intussen heb kunnen raadplegen hier in Oekrane, hoewel dat niemand zich daar openlijk, laat staan voor de camera over wil of durft uitspreken, is er hier, hoe cynisch het ook moge zijn, weer sprake van een netwerk van mensensmokkelaars die van de gelegenheid gebruikmaken, van de chaos gebruikmaken, om mensen naar hier te leiden.”

Robin Ramaekers is eruit. Op basis van niet nader te noemen bronnen die daar ook zeker niet openlijk over willen praten heeft hij geconcludeerd dat er een netwerk van mensensmokkelaars achter de aanwezigheid van mensen van kleur aan de grens zit.

----------


## Revisor

*Selectie op huidskleur is 'tragisch', maar de situatie is nu eenmaal complex*

Hij gaat verder: “…om dan, op hun beurt te proberen via die grensovergang, bij Medyka bijvoorbeeld, de grens met Polen over te steken. Het is allemaal een beetje te wijten aan de chaos, want die grens die staat nu een beetje open, het gaat allemaal nog wel heel moeizaam. En tegelijkertijd zijn die mensen ook opnieuw slachtoffer van de situatie want zij dreigen gewoon niet te mogen doorsteken over de Poolse grens. Dus het is een bijzonder complexe situatie, en uiteraard nog maar eens erg tragisch voor ook die honderden, zo niet duizenden mensen, die ook hier dreigen vast te komen zitten, nadat ze weet ik veel hoeveel geld betaald hebben aan mensensmokkelaars om tot hier te geraken.”

De ‘honderden, zo niet duizenden mensen’ aan de grens— eerder in de reportage gekwalificeerd als ‘allemaal buitenlanders’ — hebben nu dus ook ‘weet ik veel hoeveel geld betaald aan mensensmokkelaars’. Dat zij dreigen niet te mogen passeren aan de grens is ‘erg tragisch’, maar niet geheel onbegrijpelijk, want ‘het is een bijzonder complexe situatie’.

VTM Nieuws leert zijn kijkers zo dat selectie op basis van huidskleur hoewel tragisch, toch een verdedigbare optie is; het gaat immers om een ‘complexe situatie’ met ‘alleen maar buitenlanders’. De verklaring van die mensen van kleur zelf wordt afgedaan als onwaarschijnlijk, op basis van onbevestigde geruchten over een mensensmokkelnetwerk. 
*
'Solidariteit' wordt zorgvuldig afgebakend*

Later op de dag komt het nieuws naar buiten dat de Belgische federale regering een campagne is gestart om burgers op te roepen plaats vrij te maken om Oekraense vluchtelingen thuis op te vangen. Onder de hashtag #plaatsvrij krijgt Staatssecretaris voor Asiel en Migratie Sammy Mahdi vrij baan met een verhaal over ‘een gigantische golf van solidariteit’.

Sommige kranten en progressievere mediakanalen maken wel (mondjesmaat) melding van de hypocrisie van die gastvrijheid terwijl crisisopvang voor mensen zonder papieren eerder steeds taboe was. 

Een oplossing voor de mensen zonder papieren die al jaren in Europa vastzitten en uitgebuit worden is ondertussen nog geen centimeter dichterbij. Het opvangen en financieel steunen van die mensen wordt al jaren gecriminaliseerd en weggezet als ‘medeplichtigheid aan mensensmokkel’. Vragen die zich opdringen: Worden de Belgische burgers nu geacht een Oekraens paspoort te vragen aan de deur voor alvorens een slaapplek aan te bieden? Is selecteren op huidskleur aangewezen?

In plaats van een ontwikkeling richting solidariteit binnen Europa toont de reactie op de Oekraense vluchtelingen aan hoe diep institutioneel racisme verweven is in de Europese machtsstructuren. ‘Solidariteit’, zorgvuldig afgebakend tot witte mensen, is geen solidariteit. De Black Lives Matter-beweging en vele andere burgerrechtenbewegingen onder leiding van mensen van kleur trachten dit al eeuwen duidelijk te maken. De Europese media en politiek bewegen met de reactie op de Oekraense vluchtelingen in sneltempo de andere richting uit.


https://kifkif.be/cnt/artikel/racist...ptepunt-op-vtm

----------


## Revisor

Meer over Noord-Afrikaanse studenten:


*Marokkanen moeten smeergeld betalen om Oekrane te verlaten*

1 maart 2022 - 16:20 - Wereld 

*Veel Marokkanen die Oekrane willen verlaten, moeten smeergeld betalen om de grensovergangen met Roemeni, Hongarije en Slowakije over te kunnen steken. Dit meldt een collectief van Marokkaanse expats die hen helpt.
*
...

https://www.bladna.nl/marokkanen-sme...ten,39758.html


____________________________________________
*Marokkaanse studenten in Oekrane schuilen in metrostations*

27 februari 2022 - 21:00 - Wereld 

*Marokkaanse studenten die in Oekrane vastzitten, vrezen voor hun leven en schuilen in metrostations. Vier dagen na het begin van de Russische invasie, wordt er gevochten in Kiev en Kharkiv.
*
...

https://www.bladna.nl/marokkaanse-st...ons,39731.html

___________________________________________

*Noord-Afrikaanse student omgekomen in Oekrane*

2022-02-28 
 

Een 25-jarige Algerijnse student is gisteren omgekomen in de Oekraense stad Charkov.

...

https://arifnews.com/news/noord-afri...n-in-oekraine/


____________________________________


*Number of Moroccans Who Fled Ukraine Reaches 2,030*

Moroccans left the conflict zone through borders connecting Ukraine to four neighboring countries.

*Safaa Kasraoui* Mar. 01, 2022 4:48 p.m.
...

https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...-reaches-2-030

______________________________________


*Royal Air Maroc Announces 2 New Flights for Moroccans in Ukraine*

To date, Royal Air Maroc scheduled 11 flights to repatriate citizens from the conflict zone.

*Safaa Kasraoui* Mar. 02, 2022 11:18 a.m.

Rabat - Morocco’s Royal Air Maroc has announced two new flights to help repatriate Moroccans in Ukraine. In a tweet, Royal Air Maroc said that it is scheduling two new flights on March 22 from Bratislava and Warsaw to Casablanca.

...

https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...ans-in-ukraine


etc....

----------


## Revisor

Er zouden zich nog zo'n 9.000 Marokkanen in Oekraine bevinden.

https://www.bladna.nl/oekraine-arabi...erd,39784.html



Er zijn berichten dat Oekrainse scholen en universiteiten de paspoorten van Marokkanen niet terug willen geven voordat de Marokkanen hun vollerdige collegegeld hebben betaald.

https://www.bladna.nl/oekraine-paspo...ken,39783.html

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Al Brahiri

Discriminatie is schandalig,
Hadden ze maar dit forum gelezen, dan hadden ze geconcludeerd om niet naar het extreemrechtse aggressieve Europa te vluchten, maar dan zouden ze naar de goeden: naar de Rusland vluchten.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Als een jood uit de Oekrane door Israel wordt opgevangen wordt dit *een "bezetting"* genoemd. Maar o wee als Marokkanen naar Europa trekken. Daar hebben ze recht op vinden ze zelf. En o wee als je een marokkaan bij de grens zou tegenhouden dan is dat "discrimintie". Joh de marokkanen zijn veilige landers en die hebben niets te zoeken in NL. Vraag aan een buschauffeur van Qbuzz bij Ter Apel wat *zijn ervaring is* met deze veilige landers. *Hooligans* worden ze door de burgemeester genoemd. Marokkanen maken misbruik van de vluchtelingenstatus. Telkens als ergens een echte crisis onstaat komen daar veiligelanders hooligans op af die misbruik maken van de situatie en een aszielclaim doen terwijl ze gewoon uit een veilig land komen, b.v. Marokko. Dat deze mensen worden tegengehouden door Polen is niet meer dan terecht. 

.

----------


## Revisor

*Opvangcentrum in Boekarest voor Marokkanen uit Oekrane*

4 maart 2022 - 11:40 - Wereld



*
Als onderdeel van de maatregelen die werden genomen om de terugkeer van Marokkanen die in Oekrane zijn gestrand te vergemakkelijken, hebben de Marokkaanse diplomatieke diensten in Roemeni een opvangcentrum geopend in Boekarest voor Marokkanen die erin slagen de grens naar Roemeni over te steken.*

In een verklaring roept de ambassade van Marokko in Roemeni Marokkanen die uit Oekrane zijn gevlucht via de Roemeense grens, op om zich naar het opvangcentrum te begeven bij het hoofdkwartier van de ambassade (Strada Ioan Voda Caragea 23 Bucuresti 010 536).

Eenmaal ter plaatse worden Marokkaanse burgers gevraagd om een formulier in te vullen met verschillende gegevens, dit om de communicatie en identificatie te vergemakkelijken en repatriringsvluchten te kunnen organiseren.

De repatriringsvluchten worden door Royal Air Maroc verzorgd en de tickets worden aan een vaste prijs van 750 dirham aangeboden.


https://www.bladna.nl/opvangcentrum-...ine,39813.html

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Als ze toch bezig zijn mag Marokko ook de asielhooligans uit Ter Apel repatriren. Tot nog toe weigeren ze dat.

.

----------


## Mark

Je kunt dit ook beschouwen als leading by example om in de regio op te vangen.
Europees land in oorlog? Europa vangt ze op
Afrikaans/Aziatisch land in oorlog? opvangen in afrika/azie en niet in europa

----------


## Revisor

> Je kunt dit ook beschouwen als leading by example om in de regio op te vangen.
> Europees land in oorlog? Europa vangt ze op
> Afrikaans/Aziatisch land in oorlog? opvangen in afrika/azie en niet in europa



Beter is het voorkomen van al die oorlogen. Als het Westen nu eens een keer echt menselijk gaat worden en stopt met de hebzuchteconomie dan hoeven ze ook niet al die oorlogen en onderdrukkingen uit te voeren. Scheelt denk ik met gemak 75 % minder vluchtelingen.

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor

*Onderzoek bevestigt berichten over discriminatie op basis van ras en nationaliteit bij Oekraense grens* 

Vooral buitenlanders met een Afrikaanse, Aziatische of Arabische achtergrond blijken worden tegengewerkt als ze proberen de Oekraense grens naar het Westen over te steken, blijkt uit een rapport van Human Rights Watch. 

*Michel Maas* 5 maart 2022, 12:45

 Twee studenten uit Eswatini (Swaziland) omhelzen elkaar nadat ze veilig de Oekraens-Roemeense grens zijn overgestoken. Beeld EPA

Na toenemende berichten in de media over discriminatie heeft Human Rights Watch (HRW) onderzoek gedaan onder buitenlanders die wegvluchten uit Oekrane. Vrijdag publiceerde de organisatie een rapport waarin genterviewden vertelden hoe ze Oekraners stelselmatig voor moesten laten gaan, uit treinen werden geweerd, en soms zelfs werden geslagen. ‘Zij worden ongelijk behandeld en tegengewerkt als ze proberen de oorlog te ontvluchten’, aldus HRW. 

De problemen waren al opgedoken in de media, en in reactie daarop hebben de Oekraense autoriteiten afgelopen week al een hotline opgezet voor buitenlanders die wilden vertrekken. Of dat geholpen heeft vermeldt het onderzoek niet.

De meeste genterviewden waren studenten. Tienduizenden buitenlanders studeerden voor de oorlog in Oekrane – in 2020 waren het er tachtigduizend, voor het merendeel afkomstig uit India, Marokko, Azerbeidzjan, Turkmenistan en Nigeria. 

*Vechten voor een plekje*

‘Oekraense autoriteiten zouden niet moeten discrimineren op basis van nationaliteit of ras, en buurlanden zouden iedereen binnen moeten laten met een minimum aan bureaucratie’, zegt Judith Sunderland van Human Rights Watch. 

De organisatie interviewde mensen in de westelijke stad Lviv, aan de Poolse grens, en telefonisch. Die interviews bevestigden verhalen van onder meer persbureau AP, dat buitenlanders werden weggeduwd om Oekraense vluchtelingen door te laten, en daardoor vele uren, en soms dagen nodig hadden om de andere kant van de grens te bereiken. Ze moesten smeken, en soms zelfs vechten voor een plekje in een van de overvolle treinen, en kwamen altijd als laatsten aan de beurt.

Berichten over de discriminatie leidden tot waarschuwende geluiden uit de Verenigde Naties en de Europese Unie. HRW roept vooral de EU op de buitenlanders net zo soepel te behandelen als de Oekraners die de grens overkomen. 


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...ens~be6a045c0/

----------


## Revisor

https://ec.europa.eu/info/strategy/p...tion-europe_nl

----------


## Revisor

*Theres Poland, now walk: Arab students ordeal out of Ukraine*

_Moroccan students recount their experience of discrimination at the hands of Ukrainian soldiers and citizens as they fled the Russian war.
_

African, Asian and Arab students describe harrowing journeys and discrimination as they fled Ukraine [File: Attila Kisbenedek/AFP]

By Arwa Ibrahim Published On 5 Mar 20225 Mar 2022

When Amani al-Attar left Dnipro in southeast Ukraine on the second day of the Russian invasion, she thought it would be a matter of hours before she crossed into the safety of neighbouring Poland.

Instead, the 25-year-old Moroccan student described a harrowing, days-long journey that was riddled with discrimination from Ukrainian soldiers, military volunteers, and ordinary citizens along the way.

More than a million people have fled Ukraine since the start of the war on February 24, according to the United Nations refugee agency. Thousands of Arab nationals, mostly students based in Ukraine, have sought refuge in Poland as their governments scramble to evacuate them.

Al-Attar and a group of nine friends  all Arab students at the University of Dnipro  each paid $150 to a bus driver who promised to take them to the Polish border.

The nine-hour trip to Horodok, a small city just outside of Lviv in the west of Ukraine, was largely uneventful apart from frequent stops at army checkpoints.

But about 40km (18 miles) from Poland, everything changed.

Ukrainian army soldiers stopped their bus of 50-something foreign passengers and forced them to alight.
They just pointed in a direction and said: Thats where Poland is. Now walk, recounted al-Attar, adding the soldiers said foreigners would not be permitted to continue further in a vehicle.

Then they packed our bus with Ukrainians, and it carried on to the border, said the dental student.

Al-Attar and her friends were baffled but they had no choice other than to continue on foot.

Along the way, an endless stream of vehicles filled with Ukrainians queued on the road to Poland. Cars were moving at a snails-pace and so people opened their homes to fellow Ukrainians, Meryem Saber, also part of the group, told Al Jazeera by phone from Warsaw.

They offered them [Ukrainians] food, water, and a place to rest, said the 21-year-old Moroccan pharmacy student. But when they saw us, theyd just turn their faces.

Meryem Saber, 21, and her cousin are two Moroccan students who fled with thousands of other Arabs in Ukraine when the Russian invasion began on February 24 [Courtesy of Meryem Saber/Al Jazeera]*Pushed back*

They [Ukrainians] kept coming from the comfort of their cars, while we were left shivering in -10 degrees Celsius. They had no qualms seeing us walk in the snow and through woods with our luggage. It was so unkind and condescending, al-Attar said as her voice shook.

After several hours of walking in sub-zero temperatures, the group of young students was cold, hungry, and exhausted. They approached a service station to buy food and use the toilet, but again they were pushed back for not being Ukrainian, said Saber.

When we tried to queue, shop owners told us to wait until all Ukrainians had been served. When they were done, we found nothing but crisps on the shelves, said Saber.

Hours later, they were 6km (2.7 miles) from the border. At that point, they were rounded up by Ukrainian soldiers along with thousands of other Arabs, Indians, and Africans trying to flee the war.

The soldiers and volunteers drew rectangles on the asphalt and lined us up inside them, said al-Attar. Anyone who moved out of line was beaten with a baton or the butt of a rifle.

When we asked to use the toilets at a service station metres away, the soldiers refused, telling us to help ourselves in the woods. When we complained about the freezing cold, they laughed and recommended we dance to keep warm. The only thing that kept us going was that we didnt want to die.

After being moved between three campsites and left to wait for 12 hours, the group was finally allowed to proceed, only to find another endless queue.

It was now three days since the group had left Dnipro. Their final obstacle was to walk a few kilometres to the Polish border police. While that final step took Ukrainians about 20 minutes to complete, the women said it took some as long as several days.

The army differentiated between people depending on their skin colour and gender, said al-Attar. Women were allowed to proceed within hours, while men could wait for four or five days.

Also, the darker your skin the worse and longer the wait, al-Attar told Al Jazeera, adding Black people and Asians were beaten and sent to the back of the queues.

At this point, people were splayed on the ground with hypothermia. Others were collapsing from exhaustion. But that was just us Arabs, Black people and Asians. Ukrainians got through in minutes, she said.

Ukrainian army soldiers stopped buses carrying foreign passengers and forced them walk to the borders [Courtesy of Meryem Saber/Al Jazeera]*

Priority to Ukrainians*

Al-Attar and Saber eventually found respite in Poland. The male members of their group took several more days to cross the border. One man made it across in an ambulance after he collapsed, while the last person crossed after five days of waiting.

Both women said the reason for their plight was an unofficial daily quota by neighbouring states on the number of refugees allowed to cross from Ukraine.

Thats why the soldiers gave priority to Ukrainians and did everything to hold us back, said Saber.
It was not possible for Al Jazeera to confirm their claims.

Speaking from the warmth of her family home in Morocco, al-Attar said she hopes to one day overcome the trauma of her experience. But for now, all I can say is the war showed us Ukrainians true colours.


https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/...out-of-ukraine

----------


## Oiseau

Europa zal ten onder gaan aan haar "knuffel rechtextremisten" ( liever leest men fel nationalisten)
Ze krijgen wapens nu, wie wil meevechten mag onbelemmerd die kant op (rechtextremisten jihadisten).. Ik mag ze geen terroristen noemen..

Welkom in de nieuwe in de maak Horrorpa . Straks kost een kalachnikov in Amsterdam 20 . 

De ware aard van het beest begint weer naar boven te komen.

Niet westers ( Afrikanen, moslims, Arabieren, Turken, Indirs enzo) moeten voortaan weten voor wie zouden ze vechten bij een WO III.

----------


## Bart.NL

De menselijke natuur is xenofoob en gewelddadig. Andere rassen of geloven worden ook gediscrimineerd in Afrika, China of Arabi. Racisme is alleen te onderdrukken met een krachtige ideologie of religie die iedereen verbindt. De menselijke natuur is ook religieus, dus het is mogelijk. Een oplossing is alleen denkbaar als je redeneert vanuit de aard van het beestje.

----------


## Oiseau

Eerst de boel koloniseren en verzieken en nu bij aankomende groot moeilijkheden als een Xenofoob blok gaan zich gedragen.

Europeanen hadden alle ruimte en kansen om deze wereld te leiden maar ze moeten goed in de spiegel van de mensheid goed kijken. 

De rest van de mensheid is ook niet beter maar wakker worden voor elke beestje ( om niet ten onder te gaan en maar uitgebuit worden) is de oplossing. 

Ook Poetin is religieus van aard en waarschijnlijk kennen de Russen, Oekrainers, en de rest van Europeanen beter dan ik.( Oekrainers en de rest van Europe kennen de Russen en Poetin beter dan ik) 

Wat betreft mijn religie is iedereen welkom ongeacht achtergrond en kleur.

----------


## Bart.NL

Veel mensen maken zich druk over de gebreken van anderen maar hebben geen oog voor hun eigen gebreken. Als alle politiek incorrecte waarheden op tafel komen, gaat dat bij iedereen pijn doen.

----------


## Samir75017

Revealing their true faces. 

What a lack of humanity  helping people on the grounds of ethnicity. Discriminating even in war times.

----------


## Revisor

*Marokkanen in Oekrane blijven liever illegaal in Europa*

6 maart 2022 - 20:20 - Wereld



*
Terwijl een deel van de in Oekrane gestrande Marokkaanse studenten er alles aan doet om de oorlog te ontvluchten en terug te keren naar Marokko, blijven anderen liever illegaal in Europa, dan terug te keren naar het koninkrijk.
*
"Waarom teruggaan naar Marokko, hier (in Duitsland) zullen we in betere omstandigheden kunnen leven. We gaan liever in Europa het onbekende tegemoet dan in Marokko," vertelt een Marokkaanse student toegepaste wiskunde, aan _Hespress_. Hij maakt deel uit van een groep Marokkaanse studenten die er de voorkeur aan geeft om in Europa te blijven. Gevraagd naar zijn keuze, antwoordt de jonge student: "De vraag is eerder waarom wij naar Marokko zouden terugkeren?" Hij behaalde in Marokko een diploma werktuigbouwkundig ingenieur en was naar Oekrane getrokken voor een masterdiploma. Hij is van mening dat er meer kansen voor hem zijn in Europa.

"Vertel me eens waarom jij wil dat ik naar Marokko terugkeer, zonder een inkomen en zonder de kans om mijn studies af te maken?", zegt de Marokkaanse student. Zijn gepensioneerde vader heeft een inkomen van slechts 1600 dirham. In Oekrane kon hij werken om zijn studies te financieren. Dat geldt ook voor veel andere Marokkaanse studenten in dat land. De Russisch-Oekraense oorlog dwong hen het land te ontvluchten, zonder enig zicht op terugkeer. Ze verlieten de Oekraense stad Odessa en reisden door naar Roemeni, Hongarije en Oostenrijk en konden zo zonder problemen Duitsland bereiken.

De overtochten zouden niet mogelijk zijn zonder de steun van de Oekraense autoriteiten. "In Oekrane hebben de autoriteiten, burgerorganisaties en het Oekraense volk ons voedsel, onderdak, kleding en zelfs geld aangeboden, om ons te helpen tijdens onze tocht naar de ’redding’." De Marokkaanse studenten zijn zich niettemin bewust van hun status als illegale migranten. "Het is nooit gemakkelijk om in een land te verblijven waar je niet veel van weet, met een gebrek aan voldoende materile middelen en de afwezigheid van vrienden of familieleden die je kunnen opvangen," legt hij uit. Maar hij en zijn vrienden willen niet toegeven aan deze vertwijfeling en zijn van plan om in Duitsland te blijven.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokkanen-oek...opa,39851.html

----------


## Revisor

7 maart 2022 Laatste update 21:10

*Angelina Jolie vraagt compassie voor Jemen, Denemarken zet Syrische vluchtelingen uit*




Angelina Jolie, naast actrice ook speciaal gezant van de VN vluchtelingenorganisatie UNHCR, vraagt aandacht voor die andere grote oorlog en de slachtoffers daarvan. We kunnen niet selectief zijn als het gaat om wie er hulp verdient, zegt ze na aankomst in Jemen, waar al zeven jaar een hevige oorlog woedt. De mensen van Jemen hebben ook bescherming, steun en vrede nodig.

Deze week zijn een miljoen mensen gedwongen te vluchten door de afschuwelijke oorlog in Oekrane, schrijft ze op Instagram aan haar ruim 12 miljoen volgers. Iedereen verdient hetzelfde medeleven. De levens van burgerslachtoffers van conflicten overal zijn van gelijke waarde. De woorden van Jolie sluiten aan op de discussie die wereldwijd losbarstte na het uitbreken van de oorlog in Oekrane waarbij kritiek werd geuit op de manier waarop landen reageerden op de vluchtelingenstroom, in vergelijking met de wijze waarop vluchtelingen uit Afghanistan, Syri of Jemen tegemoet worden getreden.

De situatie hier is een van de ergste humanitaire crises in de wereld, ieder uur wordt er een burger gedood of verwond. 20 miljoen Jemenieten zijn afhankelijk van humanitaire hulp. Er zijn volgens schattingen al meer dan 100.000 mensen omgekomen bij de burgeroorlog.

De New York Times bericht hoe Denemarken inmiddels is begonnen met het uitzetten van Syrische vluchtelingen. Of althans daar pogingen toedoet. Veel van de uit te wijzen vluchtelingen kunnen nergens heen en worden ondertussen gevangen gehouden in het land dat er een berucht migratiebeleid op na houdt.


https://joop.bnnvara.nl/nieuws/angel...chtelingen-uit

----------


## Bart.NL

Zolang het niet op televisie is, lig je er niet zo snel wakker van. Dat geldt ook voor Jemen, helaas. De Irak oorlog was live te volgen via CNN. En dan dat commentaar, alsof het bombarderen van Bagdad een computer game was.

----------


## Samir75017

Some Western intellectuals’ intelligence (politicians) about Ukrainian refugees : 

*_They are ‘civilised’ and ‘look like us’*

*Ukraine isn’t a place, with all due respect, like Iraq or Afghanistan, that has seen conflict raging for decades. This is a relatively civilized, relatively European city*

*It’s very emotional for me because I see European people with blue eyes and blond hair … being killed every day* BBC journalist’s reply : *I understand and respect the emotion*

*We’re not talking here about Syrians fleeing the bombing of the Syrian regime backed by Putin. We’re talking about Europeans leaving in cars that look like ours to save their lives* 

*Now the unthinkable has happened to them. And this is not a developing, third world nation. This is Europe!*

*Looking at them, the way they are dressed, these are prosperous … I’m loath to use the expression … middle-class people. These are not obviously refugees looking to get away from areas in the Middle East that are still in a big state of war*

*These are not people trying to get away from areas in North Africa. They look like any*

*They seem so like us. That is what makes it so shocking. Ukraine is a European country. Its people watch Netflix and have Instagram accounts, vote in free elections and read uncensored newspapers*_

[…]

----------


## Oiseau

"Oekrainers zijn geen vluchtelingen maar meer dan familie in nood"

Straks gaan ze beschaafd vragen naar wat men hen beloofd en dan gaan de poppen lelijk dansjes maken.

Voordeel is dat velen geen 2e rang burgers zich moeten voelen want Jan en Mariska zijn aan de beurt naast mij op 2e plek..
Hmm de vergrijzing van de bevolking kan in 1 klap gecompenseerd worden, tekorten in de zorg en de rest kan rapido opgelost worden..

Maar eerst bijkomen van een flinke schuldgevoel bij de Europeanen en zien hoe Oekrainers zich gaan voelen en maar hopen dat rodelopers niet gauw gaan verslijten.

De ware aarde verdwijnt niet maar wordt overgedragen.. Hopelijk zijn Oekrainers wat beschaafder dan huidige verzuurd Europeanen.

----------


## Samir75017

Russophobia is growing in civilized Europe. 

*Russians in France attacked with threats and insults*

[…]

“_As Russians, we receive messages asking what we think of this conflict or pointing fingers at ourselves as if we are responsible for what is happening, and that affects us too,_” she says.

“*You just have to leave France**

[…]

“*I’m afraid for my family*”

[…]

Diaspora russe  Paris : vandalisme, insultes... La 'russophobie' clate
France24

----------


## Oiseau

"gevluchte"/ gevierde Oekrainers in Europa moeten het opnemen voor hun gebroeder migranten Russisch Volk levend in Europa.
Een kwestie van beseffen : geen haat en racisme in mijn Naam.

Leuk en aardig dat ik als Oekraiber wordt warm opgevangen maar ga niet haatzaaien tegen Russen die het recht hebben om met rust gelaten te worden.

----------


## Oiseau

Poetin krijgt op deze lelijk manier steun van Europeanen die zich niet schamen om cultureel racisme te plegen tegen alles wat naar Russisch ruikt..
Wie zeg dat Oekrainers cultureel gezien meer Russisch zijn dan poetinisten zelf ?

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Polen sluit tientallen niet-Oekraense vluchtelingen op in detentiecentra

NU.nl donderdag 23 maart 2022


De Poolse grensautoriteiten sluiten vluchtelingen met een niet-Oekraense nationaliteit op in detentiecentra. Polen zet ze wekenlang vast als ze niet over de juiste papieren beschikken, blijkt uit onderzoek van The Independent, Lighthouse Reports en andere media. Experts noemen het discriminatie.

Zeker vier studenten die Oekrane ontvluchtten, zitten vast in een gesloten lange-termijnopvang in het Poolse dorp Lesznowola in de buurt van Warschau. Ze hebben weinig mogelijkheden om te communiceren met de buitenwereld omdat bijvoorbeeld hun telefoon is ingenomen.

Volgens de International Organisation for Migration (IOM) zijn er nog drie andere locaties in Polen waar niet-Oekraense vluchtelingen vastzitten. Het gaat bijvoorbeeld om studenten uit Nigeria en Kameroen.

Een van de Afrikaanse studenten vertelde aan _The Independent_ dat ze bij de Poolse grens een document in het Pools moesten ondertekenen. Een ander vertelt dat ze vijf maanden zouden worden opgesloten als ze niet tekenden. Na het ondertekenen werden ze meegenomen en vastgezet.

De Poolse grenspolitie bevestigde op 2 maart al dat 52 mensen uit derdewereldlanden vastzitten die uit Oekrane zijn gevlucht. Het gaat om studenten of arbeidsmigranten zonder geldige reispapieren. De grenspolitie laat weten dat zij zonder de juiste documenten niet meer terug kunnen naar Oekrane of hun thuisland. De gevluchte Afrikanen moeten de procedures afwachten in detentiecentra.

*Vastzetten zou onacceptabel en discriminatie zijn*

De Europese Unie stelde op 4 maart dat ook vluchtelingen van Afrikaanse origine moeten worden toegelaten tot de EU, op basis van humanitaire gronden. Hoofd van EU's mensenrechtencomit Maria Arena: "Detentie, deportatie of een andere vorm waarin internationale studenten geen bescherming krijgen, is onacceptabel."

Een voormalig hoofd van de VN-vluchtelingenorganisatie UNHCR Jeff Crisp noemt het "duidelijk onbevredigend en discriminerend" dat mensen uit derdewereldlanden worden vastgezet in Europese detentiecentra. Hij wijst op het traumatische aspect van opsluiting tijdens een zoektocht naar veiligheid.

Het nieuws komt twee dagen nadat Filippo Grandi, VN-commissaris voor de Vluchtelingen, de discriminatie benoemt van vluchtelingen van kleur uit Oekrane. Mensen zonder Oekraense nationaliteit zouden bijvoorbeeld vaker worden geweigerd bij de grensoversteek. Verder zouden zij te maken hebben met ontzegging van hulp en zouden Oekraners voorrang krijgen bij het verkrijgen van treinkaartjes.


commentaar




> Experts noemen het discriminatie. (...) zou onacceptabel en discriminatie zijn (...) "duidelijk onbevredigend en discriminerend"


"Experts"? Daar hoef je geen expert voor te zijn. "Onacceptabel"? "Onbevredigend"? "Zou zijn"? Dit is racisme. 




> dat ze vijf maanden zouden worden opgesloten als ze niet tekenden


Chantage.




> omdat bijvoorbeeld hun telefoon is ingenomen.


Onrechtmatig.




> zonder geldige reispapieren


Smoes. Ze studeerden in Oekrane en verbleven daar legaal.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> "Amerikanen hebben bij de 2e wereldoorlog iedereen eerst laten vechten tot uitputting toe en in de laatste fase zijn erbij gesprongen en ze zijn met alle winst en gard weg gegaan" met als gevolg hun macht over de wereld vergroot.
> 
> Nu ook spelen ze het speel goed en de Amerikanen, Russen en Chinezen zullen geen directe confrontatie aangaan .. altijd hun vuile oorlogen door anderen sukkels laten uitvechten..
> 
> Ik weet dat ik bij een WO III welke fout niet zal maken en hoop dat zwakke volkeren een keertje wakker worden.


Ik denk dat je eens iets meer moet gaan leren over de tweede wereldoorlog voordat je onzin loopt te lullen daarover.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Deze extremistisch blanken hanteren in deze een "zwarte scenario" voor niet blanken.
> Poetin is niet het enige schurk in die regio... Zou hij een beetje gelijk hebben in zijn visie dat de boel daar gedemilitariseerd worden?
> 
> Met bepaalde kennis van nu zou ik filosofisch hem Een beetje gelijk geven.


Inderdaad. Rusland zou gedemilitariseerd moeten worden en hun gestolen land terug moeten geven.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> https://www.infomigrants.net/en/post...inian-refugees


Lul niet uit je nek. De meeste zwarten die bij Polen de grens overtrekken vanuit de Oekrane komen rechtstreeks uit Afrika en proberen via Polen een voet tussen de deur te krijgen naar de EU. Dat die zwarten tegengehouden worden door Polen is niet meer dan terecht. Ze vallen ook zo door de mand omdat ze zo stom zijn hun papieren niet in orde te hebben, de Oekraense taal niet machtig zijn en geen officieele verblijfsstatus van Oekrane te hebben. Die lui maken grof misbruik van dit oorlogsdrama. Meteen terug naar afrika. Als je op doorreis bent vanuit Afrika via de Oekrane ben je geen vluchteling. Zwarten die legaal in de Oekrane woonden en wl de juiste papieren hebben worden door Polen wl doorgelaten.

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Inderdaad. Rusland zou gedemilitariseerd moeten worden en hun gestolen land terug moeten geven.


Er is helemaal niks gestolen. Alle grenzen op de wereld zijn het product van geweldadige conflicten. Grenzen worden door oorlogen bepaald. Als de Russen dit winnen is dat omdat de NAVO dit toestaat. Sterker nog dit conflict is door toedoen van de NAVO n de EU ontstaan. Dit is gewoon een machtspel waarin de EU het nakijken heeft. Ook de EU is een op macht belust blok wat uit is op een conflict met Rusland. De oorlog wordt gevoerd middels sancties tegen de hele Russische bevolking welke door de EU als vijandig wordt betiteld. Dit alles om de socialistische heilstaat onder EU vlag op de kaart te zetten. Maar de NAVO/EU heeft niet het lef en niet de macht om de Russen/Poeting tegen te houden. Ik hoop dat Poetin snel de gaskraan naar de EU dicht zal draaien....

.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Er is helemaal niks gestolen. Alle grenzen op de wereld zijn het product van geweldadige conflicten. Grenzen worden door oorlogen bepaald. Als de Russen dit winnen is dat omdat de NAVO dit toestaat. Sterker nog dit conflict is door toedoen van de NAVO n de EU ontstaan. Dit is gewoon een machtspel waarin de EU het nakijken heeft. Ook de EU is een op macht belust blok wat uit is op een conflict met Rusland. De oorlog wordt gevoerd middels sancties tegen de hele Russische bevolking welke door de EU als vijandig wordt betiteld. Dit alles om de socialistische heilstaat onder EU vlag op de kaart te zetten. Maar de NAVO/EU heeft niet het lef en niet de macht om de Russen/Poeting tegen te houden. Ik hoop dat Poetin snel de gaskraan naar de EU dicht zal draaien....
> 
> .


Rusland heeft de Krim gestolen van Oekrane. 

Poetin kan de gaskraan niet dichtdraaien want dan gaat Rusland failliet.

----------


## Attitude

Akkoord VS en EU over levering 15 miljard kubieke meter vloeibaar gas

https://nos.nl/artikel/2422630-akkoo...-vloeibaar-gas

----------


## Revisor

Terwijl Polen de vluchtelingen uit Oekrane een warm welkom heet, worden vluchtelingen (vaak afkomstig uit het Midden-Oosten) die vanuit Belarus het land proberen binnen te komen, absoluut niet met open armen ontvangen. Dat blijkt uit een rapport van Amnesty International.  AFP

*Poolse grensbewakers tegen asielzoekers: Welkom in Guantanamo Bay

rapport amnestyAmnesty International slaat alarm over de slechte behandeling van asielzoekers die vanuit Belarus de grens met Polen willen oversteken. Volgens de mensenrechtenorganisatie zijn tweeduizend asielzoekers willekeurig vastgezet in Polen. Welkom in Guantanamo Bay.*

*Sanne Schelfaut* 11-04-22, 10:59 Laatste update: 11:53 

Veel van de vluchtelingen  vaak afkomstig uit Afghanistan, Syri en Irak  krijgen ook te maken met mishandeling. Dat blijkt uit een uitgebreid rapport dat Amnesty vandaag uitbrengt. Uit interviews met meer dan honderd asielzoekers komt naar voren dat ze werden gefouilleerd in onhyginische, overvolle detentiecentra en soms werden verdoofd en bewerkt met stroomstootwapens. Het contrast met het warme onthaal waarop vluchtelingen uit Oekrine kunnen rekenen, is volgens Amnesty groot.

Na een rustigere periode in de winter proberen nu weer meer asielzoekers vanuit Belarus Polen binnen te komen. In Belarus lopen ze het risico dat de politie hen lastigvalt of oppakt vanwege hun illegale immigratiestatus. ,,Bij de Poolse grens komen ze prikkeldraad tegen en sturen Poolse grenswachten ze keer op keer terug naar Belarus, soms wel twintig of dertig keer. En als het ze toch lukt de grens over te komen, worden ze vastgezet in vieze, overvolle detentiecentra waar bewakers hen mishandelen en waar ze geen contact mogen hebben met de buitenwereld. De vluchtelingen die wij spraken en die in dergelijke centra hebben gezeten, meldden dat sommige bewakers hen toeriepen: Welkom in Guantanamo Bay (de beruchte Amerikaanse gevangenis op Cuba, red.), zegt Jelena Sesar van Amnesty International.

*Vernederend*

Volgens haar staat deze gewelddadige en vernederende behandeling in schril contrast met het warme welkom dat Polen biedt aan miljoenen mensen die uit Oekrane zijn gevlucht. ,,Het gedrag van de Poolse autoriteiten riekt naar racisme en hypocrisie. Polen moet onmiddellijk zijn bewonderenswaardige compassie voor mensen uit de Oekrane laten gelden voor lle mensen die zijn landsgrenzen oversteken om veiligheid te zoeken.

Bijna alle mensen die Amnesty International interviewde, gaven aan getraumatiseerd te zijn na hun vlucht uit conflictgebieden en maandenlange verblijf op de grens tussen Polen en Belarus. Ze lijden ook aan ernstige psychologische problemen, zoals angststoornissen, slapeloosheid, depressie en frequente gedachten aan zelfmoord. ,,Dit werd ongetwijfeld versterkt door hun onnodige detentie. Voor de meesten van hen was er geen psychische hulp.

Vrijwilligers en activisten hebben geen toegang tot de grens van Polen met Belarus. In dit gebied bivakkeren nog honderden vluchtelingen. Vorig jaar juli ontstond een enorme druk op de Poolse grens nadat asielzoekers door het regime in Belarus was beloofd dat ze snel toegang tot de EU konden krijgen. 
*
Pushbacks

*,,Honderden mensen die conflicten in het Midden-Oosten en andere delen van de wereld ontvluchtten, zitten nog vast op de grens tussen Belarus en Polen, zegt Jelena Sesar. ,,De Poolse overheid moet het uitzetten van mensen onmiddellijk stoppen. Deze _pushbacks_ zijn illegaal, ondanks pogingen van de overheid ze te rechtvaardigen. De internationale gemeenschap  ook de EU  moet eisen dat de mensen die vastzitten op de Poolse grens met Belarus dezelfde toegang tot de EU krijgen als andere groepen mensen die veiligheid zoeken in Europa.

De Poolse regering wil niet ingaan op het rapport van Amnesty International.


Rollen prikkeldraad moeten voorkomen dat vluchtelingen vanuit Belarus de grens met Polen oversteken.  AFP


https://www.ad.nl/buitenland/poolse-...-bay~a815c24c/

----------


## Revisor

*WHO-baas: zwarte oorlogsslachtoffers krijgen minder aandacht dan witte*

De oorlog in Oekrane laat zien dat de wereld vooral oog heeft voor een humanitaire crisis als de slachtoffers wit zijn. Met deze boodschap probeert de baas van de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie WHO aandacht te vragen voor langer lopende crises in bijvoorbeeld Tigray, Jemen en Afghanistan. 

*Mark Schenkel* 14 april 2022, 13:23

 In Tigray, een Ethiopische regio, snakken een paar miljoen mensen al maandenlang naar noodhulp. Beeld AFP

Topman Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus leverde zijn ongezouten kritiek woensdag tijdens een virtuele persconferentie vanuit het WHO-hoofdkwartier in Genve. Tegenover meeluisterende journalisten vroeg Tedros zich, retorisch, af of de wereld wel net zo veel aandacht besteedt aan zwarte als aan witte oorlogsslachtoffers. De aandacht voor Oekrane is volgens Tedros uiteraard heel belangrijk, maar hij zei ook: Ik moet bot en eerlijk zijn. De wereld behandelt het menselijk ras niet op dezelfde manier. Sommigen zijn gelijker dan anderen. 

Tedros komt zelf uit Tigray, de Ethiopische regio waar een paar miljoen mensen al maandenlang naar noodhulp snakken. In het gebied brak anderhalf jaar geleden een oorlog uit tussen Tigrese rebellen en het federale leger van Ethiopi, dat samenwerkte met milities uit andere delen van Ethiopi en met troepen uit buurland Eritrea. Hoewel Ethiopi vorige maand aankondigde dat er eindelijk humanitaire hulpverlening naar Tigray mag, bereikt nog altijd maar een fractie van de vereiste hulp het getroffen gebied. Mensen sterven op dit moment de hongerdood, zei Tedros woensdag in een verwijzing naar de regio. De VN waarschuwen al geruime tijd voor hongersnood onder de 6 miljoen inwoners. De allerhoogste baas van de VN, Antnio Guterres, sprak vorig jaar van een moedwillige hulpblokkade richting Tigray. 

De kritiek van WHO-baas Tedros over ongelijke behandeling van oorlogsslachtoffers volgt op klachten over racisme jegens Afrikanen die Oekrane probeerden te ontvluchten toen daar in februari het geweld losbarstte. Studenten uit ettelijke Afrikaanse landen werden bij hun pogingen om Oekrane te verlaten uit wegrijdende treinen gezet of gedwongen om achteraan de rij te gaan staan bij grensposten. De Afrikaanse Unie keurde de gang van zaken ten zeerste af.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...itte~b352dd41/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Hoeveel aandacht geven zwarten aan witte oorlogslachtoffers?

----------


## Oiseau

> Hoeveel aandacht geven zwarten aan witte oorlogslachtoffers?


 Het is evenredig aan hoewel macht, agressie en behoefte voor uitbuiting de zwarten hebben? de Witte slachtoffers linken aan de zwarte daders kun je in onze moderne tijden en recente verleden is niet serieus want macht beluste zwarten die de Witte mensjes kan domineren en uitbuiten moet nog van jupiter komen . 
De zwarten zijn heel slecht in het creren van conflicten, verdeel en heers moeten ze nog leren. 
De Witte oorlogslachtoffers worden verzocht om zich te melden.. 

(zwarten zijn qua overheersen van andere volkeren zwak en hun crimes zijn van andere orde want ook zwarten zijn niet heilig)

Zwarten moeten eerst vrede sluiten met het verleden van hun ouders en voorouders.. Bij uitblijven van erkennen van hun leed door witte oorlogscriminelen is aandacht vragen voor de Witte oorlogslachtoffers een niet bestaande halte in onze geschiedenis.

----------


## Samir75017

> Russophobia is growing in civilized Europe. 
> 
> *Russians in France attacked with threats and insults*
> 
> […]
> 
> “_As Russians, we receive messages asking what we think of this conflict or pointing fingers at ourselves as if we are responsible for what is happening, and that affects us too,_” she says.
> 
> “*You just have to leave France**
> ...


*Brand verwoest Russisch-orthodox kerkje in Parijs* 

Het gaat om de Sint-Serafim-van-Sarovkerk, een klein houten gebouw in het vijftiende arrondissement van de Franse hoofdstad. Het interieur van de kerk is volledig verwoest, meldt de brandweer. Slachtoffers vielen er niet.

Sinds de Russische inval in Oekrane werden al verschillende met Rusland geassocieerde plaatsen en gebouwen in Europa geviseerd door vandalen. De oorzaak van de brand van zondag is echter nog niet achterhaald.

Hln.be

----------


## Revisor

*Rode Kruis botst met gemeente Amsterdam om discriminatie van niet-Oekraense vluchtelingen*




Het Rode Kruis weigert nog langer op Amsterdam Centraal Station te staan om Oekraense vluchtelingen op te vangen en te begeleiden. Dat is gebeurd na een meningsverschil met de gemeente Amsterdam, die dezelfde hulp niet wil bieden aan vluchtelingen uit andere landen. Voor het Rode Kruis gaat dat in tegen de grondbeginselen van de hulporganisatie.

Op Amsterdam Centraal is sinds maart van dit jaar het zogeheten Humanitarian Service Point (HSP) ingericht. De Oekraense vluchtelingen kunnen zich daar aanmelden, vanaf waar ze worden begeleid naar een opvangplek in Amsterdam of elders. Het HSP werd bemensd door zowel medewerkers van het Rode Kruis als van de gemeente Amsterdam zelf. 

NH Nieuws meldt:

_Volgens het Rode Kruis heeft de gemeente recent het beleid aangescherpt. "Daardoor krijgen mensen zonder Oekraens paspoort voortaan geen toegang meer tot het HSP. Het Rode Kruis vindt dat alle vluchtelingen eenzelfde welkom en humane opvang moeten krijgen, ongeacht hun paspoort", laat een woordvoerder desgevraagd weten. Medewerkers werden gisteren per email en in een Teams-vergadering bijgepraat._

Verantwoordelijk wethouder Rutger Groot Wassink (GroenLinks) laat weten dat vluchtelingen zonder Oekraens paspoort inderdaad worden weggestuurd en zich moeten melden bij de IND in Ter Apel. Daar krijgen ze dan nog net wel een treinkaartje voor van de gemeente.


https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...-vluchtelingen

----------


## Revisor

17:21

*VN: Polen heeft dubbele standaard bij opvang vluchtelingen*

Een VN-rapporteur op gebied van migratie heeft Polen bekritiseerd over de ‘dubbele standaard’ bij de behandelingen van vluchtelingen uit Oekrane. Het land heeft de opvang van zo’n 2 miljoen Oekraners goed geregeld, met onder meer toegang tot onderwijs en gezondheidszorg, aldus Felipe Gonzlez Morales, die eerder deze maand Polen en Belarus bezocht voor onderzoek.

Dat is volgens hem vaak anders bij vluchtelingen die oorspronkelijk ergens anders vandaan zijn gevlucht, en die bijvoorbeeld asiel hadden gevonden in Oekrane en opnieuw moesten vluchten vanwege de Russische invasie. Zo krijgen ze minder gemakkelijk woonruimte. ‘Deze dubbele standaard heeft geleid tot het gevoel van discriminatie’, zei hij tijdens een persconferentie.

Verder wees hij erop dat het voor gevluchte Oekraense vrouwen die zijn verkracht vrijwel onmogelijk is een abortus te krijgen. Volgens de Poolse wet zouden ze hier toegang toe moeten hebben.

*Pools-Belarussische grens
*
Gonzlez Morales deed ook onderzoek naar de duizenden migranten die vorig jaar vast kwamen te zitten tussen de Poolse en Belarussische grens. Volgens de EU stuurde dictator Loekasjenko deze migranten bewust de grens over om Europa te destabiliseren, in reactie op Europese sancties.

Belarus ontkent dit, maar heeft de VN-rapporteur niet overtuigd: volgens hem wisten grenswachten bijvoorbeeld wanneer er grote groepen migranten naar de grens kwamen en grepen ze vervolgens niet in. 

Polen zette op zijn beurt migranten soms weer ruw de grens met Belarus over, zelfs in slechte weersomstandigheden, aldus Gonzlez Morales. Ook ontdekte hij dat aan beide kanten van de grens zwangere vrouwen en kinderen worden vastgehouden, soms maandenlang. ‘De lijst met geschonden mensenrechten is lang.’
_
Niels Waarlo
_
 
Getty Images - Gevluchte Oekraense kinderen krijgen muziekles in Krakau, Polen.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...chat~bcfaf6d4/

----------


## Revisor

_
  

_*Mensenrechtencollege: 'Behandel Oekraners en andere vluchtelingen hetzelfde'*

29 juli 2022 06:00 Laatste update: 27 minuten geleden

*Het College voor de Rechten van de Mens vindt dat het kabinet geen onderscheid moet maken tussen Oekraners en andere vluchtelingen. Door gemeenten alleen Oekraners op te laten vangen, wordt onderscheid gemaakt op basis van afkomst. Dat is discriminerend, zegt het mensenrechtencollege vrijdag.*

Het kabinet kijkt naar de optie om gemeenten alleen Oekraners op te laten vangen als ze geen andere vluchtelingen willen. Daardoor komen er in andere gemeenten plekken voor andere vluchtelingen.

Dat is discriminerend beleid, zegt het mensenrechtencollege. Oekraense vluchtelingen hebben een speciale status gekregen, waardoor ze geen asiel hoeven aan te vragen. Maar dat betekent niet dat ze voorrang hebben.

Zo'n voorkeursbeleid mag alleen als de overheid zich houdt aan strenge regels die in de wet zijn vastgelegd. Zo moeten Oekraners een slechtere positie hebben ten opzichte van andere vluchtelingen.

"Daarvan is hier geen sprake", concludeert het College voor de Rechten van de Mens. "Het gaat in de kern namelijk om twee groepen in een vergelijkbare situatie: mensen die zijn ontheemd en bescherming nodig hebben door hun kwetsbare situatie."

Volgens het college moet het kabinet in gesprek met de gemeenten om dat duidelijk te maken.

*Structurele en kleinschalige opvang nodig*

Daarnaast vindt het mensenrechtencollege dat er structurele en kleinschalige opvang moet komen. Die locaties moeten ook openblijven als er minder vluchtelingen zijn. Als er dan een groter aantal vluchtelingen komt dan verwacht, dan kunnen zij makkelijker worden opgevangen. In de leegstaande ruimtes zouden bijvoorbeeld studenten kunnen gaan wonen.

"De opvangcrisis in Ter Apel is dusdanig beneden de humane ondergrens gezakt dat je kunt stellen dat er sprake is van een noodtoestand die tijdelijk ingrijpende maatregelen legitimeert." Maar ook in een crisis heeft de overheid de plicht om goede opvang te regelen, zegt het college.


https://www.nu.nl/binnenland/6214813...hetzelfde.html

----------


## Oiseau

Bijzondere status = discriminatie ( in deze) 

Bijzondere status
Vluchtelingen uit Oekrane vallen onder de Richtlijn Tijdelijke Bescherming van de Europese Unie en hebben daarmee een andere status dan vluchtelingen uit andere landen.

Zij mogen minimaal 90 dagen in Nederland verblijven en die periode wordt verlengd als dat nodig is. Omdat ze onder de Richtlijn Tijdelijke Bescherming Oekrane vallen, mogen de vluchtelingen uit Oekrane betaald werk doen in Nederland zonder werkvergunning (officieel: tewerkstellingsvergunning of twv) en hebben ze dezelfde rechten als een Nederlandse werknemer.

Leefgeld
Elke vluchteling uit Oekrane die staat ingeschreven in de basisregistratie personen (BRP) van de gemeente Amsterdam, ontvangt per maand  55. Dit bedrag is bedoeld voor kleding en andere persoonlijke spullen en is gelijk aan het bedrag dat vluchtelingen uit andere landen ontvangen. De overheid stelt daarnaast een tegemoetkoming ( 205) beschikbaar voor eten en drinken. Deze toeslag wordt alleen uitgekeerd als de vluchteling bij particulieren verblijft. Op gemeentelijke locaties verblijven vluchtelingen op basis van volpensioen. Zij ontvangen eten, drinken en andere levensmiddelen. Vluchtelingen die bij een gastgezin wonen, ontvangen naast het leefgeld een toelage voor de woonlasten per maand. Volwassenen ontvangen  215 per maand en kinderen  55 per maand.

Woonruimte
De Europese richtlijn betekent ook dat de vluchtelingen uit Oekrane niet naar een asielzoekerscentrum hoeven. Zij hebben dankzij de richtlijn recht op verblijf in Nederland. Daarom zijn voor deze groep vluchtelingen speciale verblijfslocaties opgezet. De eerste opvang was vooral in hotels en hostels, maar deze locaties zijn niet geschikt voor de lange termijn. Daarom wordt nu gezocht naar mogelijkheden om de vluchtelingen te huisvesten voor een periode van 1 tot 3 jaar. Het gaat hierbij om tijdelijke wooneenheden waarin de vluchtelingen weliswaar enige zelfstandigheid en eigen ruimte hebben, maar faciliteiten, zoals de keuken of badkamer moeten delen met andere gevluchte gezinnen.

https://www.amsterdam.nl/zorg-onders...ondere-status/


---

Ter info : Amsterdam heeft nu andere richtlijnen wanneer je hier bent beland uit Oekrane .. je bent niet welkom meer als je een migrant uit derde land bent .. je krijgt gewoon bij aankomst in Amsterdam een andere behadeling namelijk : een ticket richting centraal asiel centrum ..

Oekraners zijn een bijzondere ras en de rest niet.

----------


## Revisor

*Zijn Omar Sy’s opmerkingen kwalijk of mag hij ze als zwarte man niet uiten?*

Het debat in … Zegt acteur Omar Sy iets, dan volgt er direct ophef, constateert Floor Bouma vanuit Parijs.

*Omar Sy* bij de Senegalese premire van ‘Tirailleurs’. Foto John Wessels / AFP

Omar Sy (44) heeft weer eens iets verkeerds gezegd. In een interview met _Le Parisien_ sprak de Franse acteur, bekend van de film _Intouchables_ en de Netflix-serie _Lupin_, zijn verbazing uit over de schokreactie op het uitbreken van de oorlog in Oekrane in Europa.

„Oekrane was voor mij geen bizarre openbaring. Omdat ik in Afrika familie heb [de in Frankrijk geboren Sy heeft Senegalese en Mauritaanse _roots_], weet ik dat er altijd kinderen in oorlog zijn geweest, gebroken gezinnen en ouders die hun kinderen verliezen, kinderen die wees worden. (…) Het verbaast me dat mensen er zo geraakt door zijn. Betekent dat dat als het in Afrika is, het je minder raakt?”

In deze rubriek belichten correspondenten op onregelmatige basis het publieke debat op hun standplaats.

Op het eerste oog lijkt het geen omstreden opmerking, en Sy is zeker niet de eerste die verbazing uitspreekt over het verschil in reactie op de oorlog in Oekrane en conflicten verder van huis. Zo werpen sinds het begin van de oorlog mensenrechtenactivisten en immigratie- en asielexperts de vraag op waarom Oekraense vluchtelingen een voorkeurspositie krijgen ten opzichte van vluchtelingen uit bijvoorbeeld Syri en Afrikaanse landen. Ook _NRC_ wijdde vele stukken aan de discrepantie.

Toch schoten Sy’s woorden bij een deel van de Fransen in het verkeerde keelgat. De voormalige EU-minister en partijgenoot van president Macron Nathalie Loiseau ging in de aanval. Op Twitter schreef zij „nee, Omar Sy, de Fransen zijn niet ‘minder geraakt’ door wat er gebeurt ‘in Afrika’. Sommigen hebben hun leven gegeven zodat de Malinezen niet bedreigd worden door terroristen” en wees ze op de 58 Franse militairen die de afgelopen jaren zijn omgekomen bij de Franse militaire operatie in Mali. Op de rechtse zender BFM TV stelde ze dat Sy deed alsof „de Fransen zich niet interesseren in Afrika”.

Anderen, zoals parlementarir van de radicaal-rechtse partij Rassemblement National Julien Odoul en de prominente advocaat Charles Consigny gingen een stapje verder en noemde Sy „ondankbaar”. C-News, de Franse variant van het populistisch-rechtse Fox News, bestempelde Sy tot „de ondankbare uit Los Angeles”, waar Sy momenteel woont. Op sociale media regende het oproepen tot een boycot van de nieuwe film van Sy, _Tirailleurs_, over de inzet van West-Afrikaanse soldaten in het Franse leger in de Eerste Wereldoorlog.

*‘Ik ben het probleem’*

Links Frankrijk neemt het juist op voor Sy. Men vraagt zich af waarom de acteur zo wordt aangevallen om een opmerking die niet z omstreden lijkt. Zo schrijft het links-activistische medium Contre Attaque dat Sy „geregeld zijn liefde voor Frankrijk heeft geuit. (…) Maar als je in Frankrijk een migratieachtergrond hebt, een zwarte huid en ook maar een klein beetje kritiek op de autoriteiten of de problemen in dit land, dan moet je een hoge prijs betalen.” Verwezen wordt ook naar de open brief die Sy in 2020 schreef na de dood van George Floyd in de VS waarin hij politiegeweld in Frankrijk aan de kaak stelde. Ook toen kaartte Sy een al veel vaker besproken probleem aan, maar leidden zijn woorden tot een mediastorm.

Ook Sy zelf ziet een patroon. In een uitzending van talkshow _Quotidien_ zei Sy dat „er een systeem is ontstaan waarbij iedere keer dat ik uit mijn schuilplaats kom met mijn baardje, men op zoek gaat naar ophef”. „Het is niet wat ik zeg dat wordt aangevallen, k word aangevallen. Het probleem is wie ik ben.”

De acteur zei ook dat hij er zat van is zich steeds te moeten verantwoorden en dat niet meer te willen, maar ook niet heven doen – door zijn opgebouwde roem en succes is hij minder kwetsbaar geworden. „Het is geen probleem. Daarvoor is het te laat, _les gars_”, zei hij met een minzaam lachje richting de camera. Sy wil _intouchable_ zijn.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2023/01/14...ben-2-a4154191

----------

